# Blue Plakat Male x White and Blue CT Female (ICE)



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Mom


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Dad


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Hundreds of fry free swimming as of today! Temp is 78-80 degrees. In a 1 gallon container inside of a 29 gallon storage tub. Will release into the storage tub tomorrow AM.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Congrats, Jay! That's fantastic. I hope you get some great turnout. I'm anxious to see what your crowntail PKs will look like.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm guessing very sloppy in f1 but I want them to eventually look like the mother with a little more blue. Plakat length fins with short ray CT.  but sure they will be cuties! It took forever to get them to spawn. I nearly pulled them out of the spawn tank


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Once you get farther into creating this line I am sure it will turn out great! Love both the parents!


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks  they are doing well so far!


----------



## masterdan407 (Jan 30, 2013)

I love that female!!! She is so cute!!!


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you. She has ventrals just holding them under her...


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

The black specks are all fry


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Walter worms and banana worms fed today. Will do vinegar eels and BBS in the morning. There is NO way I could attempt counting all the black eyes staring at me. I'm guessing over 200... Wish us the best.


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Wishing you the best!


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Lost the majority of this spawn today... The survivors were moved in with my FIRE spawn who are 11 days older. It will now be a game of survival of the fittest. If you would like an update then please message on the light red bf male x Cambodian female spawn thread. THIS THREAD IS ClOSED.


----------

